# " قصر الدوبارة " الإنجيلية تعبر عن فرحتها بظهور العذراء في الوراق



## zikadiab (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*





أصدرت كنيسة قصر الدوبارة الإنجيلية بيانًا على موقعها الرسمي وموقع " مدرسة المسيح " التابع للكنيسة، عبرت فيه عن فرحتها العميقة تجاه الحدث العظيم الذي يحدث الآن بكنيسة العذراء مريم بالوراق ...**وقال القس الدكتور سامح موريس - راعى الكنيسة - أن هذا الظهور العظيم لا يتعارض مع طرق الله التي أعلنها لنا في الكتاب المقدس ، مستشهدًا بإنجيل متى 27 : 52،53 عندما صرخ المسيح وأسلم الروح تفتحت القبور، وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته ...*

*وفي نهاية البيان شكر سامح موريس الله لأجل هذا الحدث وصلى من أجل أن يستمر الله في الإعلان عن نفسه في كل كنيسة في مصر.**..* 

*



وفى سياق متصل ، حذرت الكنيسة من وجود مجموعة إلكترونية على موقع الفيس بوك، تدَعي أنها الجروب الرسمي لمدرسة المسيح وينسب هذا الجروب الكثير من الآراء والأقوال إلى القس سامح موريس والتي تُسيء إلى الكثير من الشخصيات والقيادات الكنيسة التي تقدرها وتحترمها كنيسة قصر الدوبارة والقس سامح موريس, وقالت الكنيسة أن المجموعة الإلكترونية الفعلية لمدرسة المسيح هي **يُذكر أن القس الدكتور سامح موريس يرعى الكنيسة الإنجيلية بقصر الدوبارة بعد أن طلب الدكتور القس منيس عبد النور أن يتقاعد عن منصب الراعي في 21 مارس 2008، ويقدم القس سامح برنامج "مدرسة المسيح" على القناة الفضائية المسيحية " معجزة " يقدم من خلاله منهاج دراسي متكامل للتلمذة الروحية في الحياة المسيحية ...**



 البيان كاملا ً:*

*تعبر الكنيسة الإنجيلية بقصر الدوبارة وراعيها القس الدكتور سامح موريس عن فرحتها العميقة تجاه الحدث العظيم الذي يحدث الآن وهو ظهور القديسة العذراء مريم فوق كنيسة العذراء بالوراق ...*

*ونحن نرى أن هذا الظهور العظيم لا يتعارض مع طرق الله التي أعلنها لنا في الكتاب المقدس، فعندما صرخ يسوع وأسلم الروح تفتحت القبور، قام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته، ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة، وظهروا لكثيرين . (مت27: 52, 53) ...*

*لذلك نحن نشكر الله لأجل هذا الحدث ونصلي لكي يستمر الله في الإعلان عن نفسه في كل كنيسة في بلادنا العزيزة ...*

*موقع الكنيسة على الانترنت*

*http://www.kdec.net*

*نقلا من القديس لوقا*


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا ربنا يبارك


----------



## أَمَة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بيان جميل ومفرح ومبشر بمستقبل واعد

شكرا يا *zikadiab* على الخبر
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

سلاب الرب عليكى يا امى
شرفيتينا بالظهور العظيم دة
طوباكى ثم طوباكى يا مريم​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2009)

هو ده الجسد الواحد بالفعل

ربنا يديم ظهوراتك يا امي اللي بتقربنا اكثر لبعض

وبتورينا لمحة من السماء

اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة في كل حين​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا على فكرة بأشوف برنامج مدرسة المسيح
هو على فكرة برنامج جميل جدا و لا يتكلم عن أى أشياء بين الارثوذكسية و البروتستانتية 
و كثير من تفاسير القس الدكتور سامح موريس هى لا تتعارض مع تفاسيرنا الارثوذكسية بل و تتوافق معها أيضا 
عشان كدة أنا بأحترمه جدا جدا لأنه إنسان معتدل و له إراء معتدلة بعكس معظم القسوس البروتستانت


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 ديسمبر 2009)

_امدح فى البتول و اشرح عنها و اقول انتى اصل الاصول يا جوهر مكنون ​_
_سبانى حبك يا فخر الرتب و موسى رأكى عجب من عجب و الاقناديل فضو بتضورى و الصلبان ذهب  د​_
_و مدحى فى البتول ذاد قلبلى فرح و اللى يمدحها على طول قلبة ينشرح ​_
_يا قبة موسى يامريم يا شورية هارون​_


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

العدرا هى اللى ستجازيهم كل الخير


شكرا ليكم جدا جدا ... موضوع مفرح


----------



## romyo (23 ديسمبر 2009)

القسيس سامح موريس شخصيه محترمة جدا ومهذب  جدا ومعتدل جداااا

ويعرف جيدا معنى الاتحاد بين اعضاء الجسد الواحد* لنكون رعيه واحده لراعى واحد*
تحية خاصه جدا لهذا الشخص المبجل
شكرا اخونا zikadiab للموضوع الجميل والمفرح
​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*ياريت نبقى دايما كده متحدين

ومنكبرش 

شكرا للخبر*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا ياريت التوحد ده يكون دائم
شكرا على الخبر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lion 98 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا شك أن الأغلبية تكن الكثير من الاحترام للدكتور القس سامح موريس لما يقدمه من الرؤى و التأملات الكتابية الرائعة عبر برنامجه الرائع "مدرسة المسيح"
لكنه يبقى بمفرده وسط كم هائل من أقرانه الذين تمتلئ قلوبهم بالحقد و التعصب و الإنكار عملا بمبدأ خالف تعرف و يا ليت موقفهم كان قد توقف على إنكار الظهور الذي لن يقدم ولا يؤخر شيئا بل بادر رئيس طائفتهم و نائبه بالتهجم الصريح و المباشر على عقيدة الأرثوذكس و اتهمهم بالجهل و مخالفة الكتاب و الترويج للخرافات و الأساطير و لا أدري ما هي حالة العداء التي يضمرها هؤلاء تحديدا ناحية سيدتنا والدة الإله (ربما لخلفيات تاريخية تتعلق بعدائهم التاريخي مع إخواننا الكاثوليك) بل و تعدى الأمر ذلك إلى محاولة بث فتنة من خلال إنكارهم لأي ظهور لها في اي مكان بالعالم (و كأنها تظهر فقط في مصر) مع أنه ثابت ظهورها في العديد و العديد من بلدان العالم نذكر منها مثلا البرتغال و لور بفرنسا و سردينيا بإيطاليا و سراييفو بالبوسنة وهي ظهورات موثقة و ثابتة
فعلا أصحاب العقول في راحة
*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخت / zikadiab*
*لك كل الشكر علي نقل هذا الأعتراف الجميل *


----------



## maroo maroo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على الخبرررر
ربناااااااااااا يبااااااااااااركك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شخص رائع سامح موريس بشوف احيانا برنامجه علي سات 7


----------



## newman_with_jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

هذه هي روح المسيح فقد اختلفت مع الاخوة في المنتدى حينما هاجموا الطائفة الانجيلية وها هي اكبر كنيسة انجيلية في مصر تنشر خبر ظهور العذراء ولتمجد اسم الرب ​


----------



## أَمَة (26 ديسمبر 2009)

newman_with_jesus قال:


> هذه هي روح المسيح فقد اختلفت مع الاخوة في المنتدى حينما هاجموا الطائفة الانجيلية وها هي اكبر كنيسة انجيلية في مصر تنشر خبر ظهور العذراء ولتمجد اسم الرب ​


 

اخونا الحبيب كيرلوس
لا تزعل نفسك.
كلنا نخطئ عندما نهاجم بعضنا البعض، لا بل هو عيب علينا أيضا.
مريم العذراء هي امنا كلنا، وهي ام بلا عيب
والأم عادة، حتى ولو كانت غير كاملة، لا تزعل على أولادها مهما تخاصموا ومها قللوا من شأنها فهي تحاول دائما جمع شملهم في ظل محبتها
فكيف بالأحرى مريم العذراء الأم الطاهرة التي بلا عيب!!


----------



## zezza (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كويس كتير 
الصراحة انا كنت مضايقة كتير من شخصيات انجلية كانت بتطلع على التى فى و تنفى الظهورات 
كان بيصعب عليان ان ولاد المسيح يتخنقوا كدة قدام الناس كلها و يختلفوا فى العقائد 
ربنا يوحدنا و نبقى راعية واحدة لراعى واحد


----------

